
BlackBerry sues Twitter for patent infringement - glassworm
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-blackberry-idUSKCN1QG324
======
ggm
That phrase _two dogs fighting_ comes to mind. (I don't use twitter, so I am
not in the conversation much, but the spirit I am conveying here is that it
feels like two agencies that want to claim ownership over what has become a
public commons conversation are arguing about who has primacy, and I say "a
plague on both your houses")

